# Temporary Overhead 200A service



## 2k19 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone
i am going to install a temporary 200A overhead service in *Vancouver* area for townhouse construction, looking for some pictures and ideas from all the fellow professional.
i never installed a temporary 200A( installed many regular 200A), I did many 100A which is mostly ready to be installed with the help of outdoor ready panelboards. i ll really appreciate any help.
thank you


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

These are 100 amp, but have 200 amp the same...

Cheers
John


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can't speak for your POCO but our POCO doesn't want to do "temporary" power, they want to do "pre-power" which in theory means they want to set the transformer and connect the service drop which will be used to power the building. They'll coil up the unnecessary amount of the drop and hang that from the pole. So try to site your t-pole between the utility pole which will serve the building and the final attachment point at the building. As to structure, your pole needs to carry the loads of the weight of the service drop, people tugging on it, bumping into it, wind, snow, ice, etc. If that thing falls over you are in a situation you don't want to be in. Brace it well and set it in a good deep hole. As to vertical clearance required above grade on the service drop, I can't advise what would be required up there.


----------



## 2k19 (Feb 12, 2019)

thanks john, theses are really helpful pictures. I am going to do something like
these.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is not something that I would do based off of pictures on the internet from different jurisdictions.

My PoCo has a book of requirements for everything, and temp poles is listed in there with lots of written requirements and diagrams. I am sure your PoCo has their own requirements and that is what you should be following. Having to do something like this over again is literally taking your money out of your pocket and throwing it away.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This is not something that I would do based off of pictures on the internet from different jurisdictions.
> 
> My PoCo has a book of requirements for everything, and temp poles is listed in there with lots of written requirements and diagrams. I am sure your PoCo has their own requirements and that is what you should be following. Having to do something like this over again is literally taking your money out of your pocket and throwing it away.


You are right on. These were based on what the utility wanted and where they wanted it.

The plan at the time was to put all the secondary underground that is why the poles / posts are located where they were as an example.

Cheers
John


----------



## 2k19 (Feb 12, 2019)

thanks for you advive, but I am not going to follow pictures 100% its better to have some ideas always


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

If it is helpful, here is a pic of the inside too.

Cheers
John


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

wow you guy get all professional about it up there.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

LOOK HERE
Page 25, Fig. 4
Your local area may be different, but it's a good start.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

One other thing to note that I forgot to mention, in Ontario a temporary service needs to be re-inspected every 90 days and the permit fee goes to the original holder. Not sure about BC, but here if you plan on putting in a temp and walking away, you need to get that permit / re-inspection fee transferred to the client ASAP. That is one of the reasons now you will see "permanent" installations on these large construction sites.

If there is a construction trailer, I would look at putting the service on that so you don't have the additional fees if they apply in your area.

Cheers
John


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the BC requirement for temp services with lots of pictures now how to get your email 
here is a start anyhow 



https://www.technicalsafetybc.ca/si...ices_for_construction_power_ib-el_2016-03.pdf


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How things are different. In my county residential just does not set temp power. The build proceeds on gen-set power straight through all early framing -- with priority given to the garage. Super early in the job, a semi-flush panel is set facing the exterior. A WP quad GFCI box is set -- directly attached to the panel. The service lateral has already been roughed-in. This assembly is inspected, tagged for a meter -- the Poco pulls their conductors in, sets a meter and heats it up. All during this rapid fire process the framers keep bulling ahead on gen-set power.

Once it's heated up, the Poco is out of the picture, completely. The rest of the build is performed using just that quad. Then the EC shows up and roughs-in. The quad is pulled out at the last moment. 

(The framers have left a smallish pre-cut sheet of OSB, etc. which the GC tacks into place. ) 

[Rain is not a major problem for us. We have one seriously wet season. The rest of the year this place is a desert.]

As required for bigger homes, additional WP quads are set. 

This kills the horrific temp-power fees that my Poco wants. No-one can work around their schedule, either. 

And BTW, setting a power pole hereabouts would be a nightmare. 

We don't have gardens, we have quarries.


----------

